# How long after LH Surge do they transfer the embryo (Natural FET)?



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi 

How long after your LH Surge do they transfer the embryo?
Currently trying to work out what day I need to book off work
My snow babies are 4AA, 4BB and 4BA - frozen on Day 5

Thanks


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

It will be 6 days, as you'll likely ovulate day after surge and then embryo will be put back 5 days after that.  I had my surge Saturday and embryo was put back following Friday.
Good luck


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm guessing I may get my surge Thursday or Friday so maybe transfer on Weds or Thursday next week xx


----------

